# FCC says IPTV providers should pay regulatory fees



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*FCC says IPTV providers should pay regulatory fees*

Commission decides to level playing field between cable and telco TV

The FCC has reached out and touched up IPTV providers for regulatory fees in its 2013 fee schedule adopted this week, even going so far as to add IPTV as a special category along with cable in the schedule.

In a 54-page report the federal agency noted that it's been considering attaching fees to IPTV since 2008 and that the most recent spate of comments it received indicated that "digital television delivered through a high-speed Internet connection, instead of by the traditional cable method," should be included in future fee schedules.

Full Story Here


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

How the FCC manages to get involved in leveling the competition playing field all the time is a clear sign that they're doing something wrong.

It is notable that the above photograph is from late 2008 or early 2009 and all the commissioners and chairman (Kevin Martin) have been replaced at least once by new presidential appointees.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

The FCC is a clear cut example an agency that is out of touch with its role and filled with political cronies.


----------

